# To Build or Not To Build



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I just recently created a hackintosh. I am now triple booting W7, OSX, and Ubuntu. I have an Android dev environment set up on Ubuntu, but I wanted to know whether I should start using osx instead.

Are there benefits? Caveats? There are many guides for Linux but a scant few for Mac...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ubuntu works just fine. Why use mac for it?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in love with osx now. It's just pleasant to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

